
Keep your code, commits and pull requests clean - turblety
https://github.com/danger/danger
======
ktpsns
Maybe I miss the point, but I think the time is better invested for instance
by teaching co-workers how to write commit messages. I know a lot of people
who are annoyed by git to force them writing a commit message, and this
attitude is bad. Changing this attitude programmatically seems overkill for
me. Better speak with these people...

